# flexible plasterboard



## Jacob (24 Apr 2013)

Anybody have experience of flexible plasterboard? I want it to go around semi circular curved window heads about 48" diameter and 18" deep.
I've phoned around but can't find a supplier so far but I know it exists.


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Apr 2013)

Not cheap, but;

http://www.builderdepot.co.uk/v-cut-2400mm-x-1200mm-x-12-5mm-square-edge-flexible-plasterboard.html

or;

http://www.british-gypsum.com/Systems/GypWall-CURVE

If you contact them, I would think they should be able to give you a supplier.

HTH

Greg


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Apr 2013)

Use 9mm, find some form of former and let it get damp? The bl00dy stuff bends easily enough when you don't want it to.
For what it costs, it might be worth a go.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Apr 2013)

Do it in bendy MDF?


----------



## carlb40 (24 Apr 2013)

Agree with 9mm p/b. Normal course of action is to rest one end up on something and spray water on it. It will bend naturally in a few hours. Better to leave overnight though.


----------



## Jacob (24 Apr 2013)

I think I've got it - Gyproc F Multiboard. Have a piece from Travis Perkins to experiment with. Expensive stuff £30 ish for 8x4


----------



## smartair (8 Jun 2016)

There is a number of ways to create curved walls. 

1. Buy 6mm thick bendable plasterboard and double them to achieve the standard 12.5mm thickens. You can bend these thiner boards to a certain radius. It will be double the cost but its a good way for a large radius. 

2. Use the Flexiboard which is a slotted plasterboard. These are standard Knauf or British Gypsum boards and I think they are slotted by Vcut. We buy them at NDI builders merchants or from CCF. Yes there is the board cost but that stands agains the installation speed and this is where the actual cost are. 

3. Do what was suggested before and spray a board with water or let it go damp and then bend it. This method can work but the issue is you are actually doing something that is not recommended at all, making plasterboard wet. You'll see it in the finish later. 

We have used all 3 methods above to build curved walls or curved ceiling bulkheads and I would recommend 1 and 2. I would not recommend solution 3 because moist plasterboard is a no no. Also don't use wood or MDF.


----------



## Doug B (8 Jun 2016)

You're 3 years to late Smartair but it turned out just fine


----------



## Jacob (8 Jun 2016)

Yep looked really smart when Doug had finished it. 
A.F.A.I.R. the minimum diameter was just enough for the window arches (about 50" across) and any tighter risked breaking it.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (8 Jun 2016)

A good alternative might be EML - expanded metal lathing - attached to timber grounds. Cheers, W2S

e.g. this type of thing: http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Galvanis ... m/p/104089


----------

